# Boat in waterspout and tagged triggerfish help



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

We left Fort Morgan Saturday morning around 6am heading 20 Miles due south. At 9:00 I saw this waterspout drop down on 4 boats. You can't see the 4th boat it's in the storm. All the boats made it out ok with throttle's wide open and a few air launches. The waves looked to be 3-4's around the waterspout. 
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a601/turkeycaller86/A3227DF0-8BC7-4891-95C6-73D24C0A7EBD-21582-00000FB8FE3C1FAF_zpsfc129847.jpg[/IMG
We had a good day catching our limit of snapper and trigger. I also found some chicken dolphin under a sea turtle. One trigger had a green wire tag with a phone number. The last 4 digits are unreadable. 1-800-372-#### is the phone number. If anyone has caught a triggerfish with this same tag would you send me the number. 
[IMG]http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a601/turkeycaller86/BC08993D-8782-4EB0-9B7C-0401B44B01B9-21582-00000FB772E6C179_zpse17d83c5.jpg


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I bet that was pretty cool to watch, but not so fun if you were in those boats lol


----------



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't have the 800 number but I did happen to save the voicemail they left me after I called them. It's the Dauphin Island Sea Lab.
251-861-241 ext 2383

Caught mine two weeks ago Friday.


----------



## willie b (Jul 11, 2011)

Ours was yellow, and said to call 1-800-367-4461, or e-mail [email protected] ;It was on a triggerfish, also.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not the right one but they may be able to help.
Call the Angler Tag Return Hotline at 1-800-367-4461 or e-mail [email protected] with this information, and FWC will send you a free T-shirt.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The green tags are Dauphin Island Sea Lab. Call the number I put up there.


----------

